# Fold n Stitch Wreath



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

I just made my first fold n stitch wreath. I took a class last weekend to learn. I have loved these since I first saw them. This one is made with Christmas fabric. The outline is red. Don't know why it looks pink. I want to do one in red, white, and blue for a 4th of July centerpiece. Then a fall one. The choices are endless. They can be a centerpiece for your table or a wreath for your door. Thanks for looking.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

you have more patience than I!!!!!!!!!!! very pretty piece indeed.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

Very nice. As
no1girl said, you have more patience than me as well.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I love your wreath! I'm going to Google this to try to find out how to make one. Great job!


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Debsknits said:


> I just made my first fold n stitch wreath. I took a class last weekend to learn. I have loved these since I first saw them. This one is made with Christmas fabric. The outline is red. Don't know why it looks pink. I want to do one in red, white, and blue for a 4th of July centerpiece. Then a fall one. The choices are endless. They can be a centerpiece for your table or a wreath for your door. Thanks for looking.


Very pretty! I have the pattern and one wreath cut out ready to sew, but I made myself finish up my current knitting projects first. Now, on to sewing my wreath!! Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice, too pretty to hang outside and get dirty!


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

Love your wreath and the fabric is perfect!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

I assume your wreath will be hung or is it for a table center piece? If hung, what backing did you use to keep it from sagging?


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## askia (Mar 30, 2016)

That looks wonderful - well done!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is beautiful. I wish I liked to sew>


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Can you share the pattern? I found it on Amazon thanks


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Love the way that yours turned out.

I have seen the pattern for sale at Annie's Attic.
Looking at yours, it looks like 12 squares. Could also be rectangles.
I would use a fuseable fleece.
The top square looks like it has a boarder sewn on.
Sew the two squares together right sides facing and leave a hole for turning.
Top stitch or blind stitch the hole closed.
Sew matching squares together. Say, and inch from one end and four inches from the other. I could lay them out and see how much to sew. 
Pin them together to get and idea.
Do this 11 times.
Then hand sew the twelve points together at the top.
Your picture is the first one that gave me the idea of how they are put together.
Dick


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Sherlyn said:


> I love your wreath! I'm going to Google this to try to find out how to make one. Great job!


The pattern is available. Fold and Stitch Wreath by Poor House Quilt Designs. They say it's easy to do.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I did find a utube video with a stitch guide.
She sews the points together with a zig zag stitch and 0 length. Same as the portion of her button hole maker.
But, she sews down the center seam to give it a different look.
Still using just squares.




Here is the template for sewing the two squares together.
http://www.fieryphoenix.co.uk/index.php/tutorials/sewing-projects/144-valentine-fabric-origami-candle-mat
Looks like you could cut out a template using a cutting mat as a guide.
Written instructions.
http://www.fieryphoenix.co.uk/index.php/tutorials/sewing-projects/144-valentine-fabric-origami-candle-mat?showall=&start=1

Dick


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sherlyn said:


> I love your wreath! I'm going to Google this to try to find out how to make one. Great job!


Here you go...tutorial on YouTube as well.

http://www.google.com/?trackid=sp-006#q=fold+and+stitch+wreath+instructions


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sherlyn said:


> I love your wreath! I'm going to Google this to try to find out how to make one. Great job!


Here you go...tutorial on YouTube as well.

http://www.google.com/?trackid=sp-006#q=fold+and+stitch+wreath+instructions


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Wonderful work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

love it. just beautiful.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

That would look pretty with a glass candle or vase of flowers in the center of it. Love your fabric choice.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Love your wreath. Looks like a lot of work!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Love your wreath. Looks like a lot of work!


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the links ... I ordered the book from Amazon and it's ons way


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty indeed


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

JCF said:


> I assume your wreath will be hung or is it for a table center piece? If hung, what backing did you use to keep it from sagging?


I just used the interfacing that the pattern called for. It's a stiff interfacing.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is so nice. I can see a nice candle in the middle!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> I did find a utube video with a stitch guide.
> She sews the points together with a zig zag stitch and 0 length. Same as the portion of her button hole maker.
> But, she sews down the center seam to give it a different look.
> Still using just squares.
> ...


I did make the template looking at the pictures on her site. 
She uses 1/4" seam allowance when sewing.
The template would be for a 6" finished square.
So, her large sqare should be cut 6 1/2" .
The smaller square would have to be 5 ".
The boarder cut to 1" wide.


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

I made one, too and like you, want to make more. I'd like to make it smaller, though.


----------



## GinnyG51 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have seen these and you have done a beautiful job, just lovely.


----------

